# Is this our Josh?



## toddpedlar (Apr 20, 2009)

Josh, have you got Tudor blood in you?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

The resemblance is striking.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 20, 2009)

Does this mean we have to refer to him as "Your Highness"?


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 20, 2009)

Oops, I thought he was Larry the Cable Guy. My bad!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey that does look like him!!!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 20, 2009)

King Edward the Josh. I like it.

Theognome


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2009)

I always wondered where that regal bearing and majesterial "we" came from . . .


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 20, 2009)

No, he seems to have better armor than the guy in the picture.


----------



## Berean (Apr 20, 2009)

Uncanny resemblance! (Sorry Josh)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> King Edward the Josh. I like it.
> 
> Theognome



Its Henry VIII!!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 20, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > King Edward the Josh. I like it.
> ...



I know. I was wondering when someone would mention that.

Theognome


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



I know it LOOKS like Henry VIII, but it's Josh, I say!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Apr 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Yeah. I saw on Josh's blog how his dad was at Bosworth Field hewing at some dude screaming for a horse...

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, now this is just getting weird........


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 20, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Ok, now this is just getting weird........



GETTING weird?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if Josh suffers from gout? I hear it runs in the family.


----------

